# Is it ready for a bigger Pot?



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 19, 2006)

look here


----------



## chong420 (Apr 19, 2006)

i'd wait it out in my opinion dolla..you want a good root ball to form before transplanting..but that's me..


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 19, 2006)

anyone else


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 20, 2006)

plenty of room left.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 20, 2006)

Like Biffdoggie said you have plenty of room in that pot for now. IMO i would add some dirt. Your stem is a bit long and could use the extra dirt for support.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

that pot is big enough to never have to transplant all the way through flowering


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 24, 2006)

this pot isnt all that big and the tip of the root is starting to come out of the bottom of the pot will post pics in a minute


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 24, 2006)

http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=334600106ys.jpg height


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

*Whats up DBY. IMO you can transplant whenever you want. *


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch/v=SbSlt6Pbnp8


----------



## TheBaconChef (Apr 25, 2006)

if the pot is only half the length of a dollar bill the tap root might need more room to grow. I think this is the problem with my current grow. I started plants in pots about that height but a bit wider and i couldn't figure out why they were going so slow. After two months they were about 6' tall! I started two more plants off straight into 8" pots about 3 weeks ago and they are already twice as tall as the ones i left in the little pot forever. I would say the moral of that ramble is start in bigger pots. This is just based on a small amount of experience though. I have noticed weed needs longer pots than most plants ive grown. I think that tap root shoots down quickly and stunting it will damage the plant (or make cool little bonsai buds)


----------

